# Leerzeichen in String einfügen



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich spiele gerade mit Ausgaben von Strings herum. Ich möchte dabei gerne verschiedene Parameter ausgeben. Diese Parameter haben aber unterschiedliche Längen. Ich möchte jetzt Leerzeichen an den String anfügen, so dass alle Strings dieselbe Länge haben.

Ich hab das jetzt folgendermaßen gelöst (x ist der String):


```
if (x.length() == 7) 
    outParam = x;
else {
    int diff = 7 - x.length();
    outParam = x;
    for (int i = 0; i < diff; i++)
        outParam += " ";
}
```

Ich finde das aber ziemlich umständlich, aber mir fällt keine besser Lösung ein.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=59576


----------

